# Jeff City, MO Fiber Retreat coming in MARCH!



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

http://sites.google.com/site/fiberretreat2011/

2011 The Tenth Anniversary of Fiber Retreat
March 11, 12, 13, 2011
Jefferson City, Missouri
George Washington Carver Multipurpose Building
3804 Bald Hill Road
Jefferson City, MO 65101

I plan on going down just for the Saturday classes, but it's great fun for anyone that can go to all of it. I've been several times, just not the last couple of years. Anyone else going? Want to try to meet? I'm so ready for the chance to go. :nanner:


----------

